# piano pieces - recommendations



## ghostwriter (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello I'm classical music newbie, could you recommend me something similar to this short piano piece?

I love the mood and the tempo of it - kind of sad, melancholic, but still somehow expressive and deep. Thank you very much for you recommendations!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a lovely new piece of music composed. Thank you.

You might like this piece by the great Chopin.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Johannes Brahms Op. 118 and Op. 119


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ghostwriter (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ghostwriter said:


> Hello I'm classical music newbie, could you recommend me something similar to this short piano piece?
> 
> I love the mood and the tempo of it - kind of sad, melancholic, but still somehow expressive and deep. Thank you very much for you recommendations!


That piece reminds me of szymanowski etudes.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

(For two pianos)


----------



## ghostwriter (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks pal, I didn't heard of Szymanowski before


----------



## ghostwriter (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh man "Les larmes" is beautiful, thank you so much!


----------

